# northampton meets



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

is there any meets going on in northampton ?


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... there's never been that much going on in this neck of the woods- despite the area being host to Audi's in the Park, Edition 38, Trax, Early Edition and various VW meets at Santa Pod ...

I'd certainly be up for some kind of meet- but work prevents me from attending some evening meets and having an 18 month old little boy doesn't leave me much time to organise that sort of thing myself ...

... If anybody was up for arranging some sort of meet in or around Northampton I'd definitely be interested (work permitting) ...

Steve


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Not much interest around this area.i tried to get a meet up a few years back no one was interested.Charlie over MK had a few meets but has since sold up.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

barton TT said:


> Not much interest around this area.i tried to get a meet up a few years back no one was interested.Charlie over MK had a few meets but has since sold up.


... well there you have it- it's _official_, us Northamptoners are miserable buggers! ...

... I did suspect this, as I have seen numerous TT's around the town- and have found my sheepish waving gesture to be greeted with a look which suggests that they're thinking "Do I know you? Or are you an escaped mental patient- I'll just keep staring ahead and pretend I haven't seen him" ...


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

Who fanceys getting a meet. Going then?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I am a Newbie and from near Coventry. Wouldnt mind joining a meet as Northampton is not far away. If anything gets arranged that is


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

definitely need to sort out a meet


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... as I said- I may well be up for this if my schedule allows, what did you have in mind? ... drinks? ... 
... drinks and dinner? ... 
...or even a gathering for some photos maybe??? ...

... (plus drinks of course!) ...


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks bandit for directing me to this thread, im pretty much in the same boat as you to be honest with commitments, but Id definately be up for a meet in northampton if one was organised to be honest not seen a meet to go to around here before unless ive missed something other than shows, as I wouldnt really put my car on a show stand as yet as its deffinately not a show car imo but should be good enough for a meet and chat maybe a mini cruise around etc with other fellow TT owners? as like has been said for some reason the few other TT's ive seen in my area that ive put my hand up to or whatever ive had just an odd look :lol: So yeah will keep my eye on this one if something is organised 8)


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

Pub meet and drinks. Drive out. Group photo. Shoot ect

Where you be the best place to meet ? Suggestions


----------



## TTJOE01 (Jul 30, 2013)

I live in Rushden, I'd be interested in a local meet. I work in Wellingborough and I see a lot of TTs on my journey to and from work(don't get any that wave though).


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

Where's the best place to meet everyone


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

Bump


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm not sure where to meet but the road between Newport Pagnell and Northampton that passes through Hackleton would be an ideal stretch for cruising.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Thats a bit too far out for me coming from Coventry. How about Crick, Rugby or Lutterworth areas?


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah crick sounds. Like a good location


----------



## _Graeme (Apr 7, 2013)

I would be up for a meet in Northampton area too, will keep an eye on this topic [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm in Milton Keynes but I am up for meeting nearer to you lot. Would anyone be up for a meet weekend of the 11th January?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Cant do that wkend as going to the meet at Halesowen on the 12th


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

I saw that one too and was thinking of going but it's an hour and a half away from me. I will give it some thought over the next week. How many are going?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

OllieTT said:


> I saw that one too and was thinking of going but it's an hour and a half away from me. I will give it some thought over the next week. How many are going?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


From the replies on the thread I think quite a few will be there. About an hours drive for me too.


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm going to head across to Banbury and then up the M40. Should take about an hour and half.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is this other meet being held any link ?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

50 pennies said:


> Where is this other meet being held any link ?


http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=503194&p=3518617#p3518617


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

Where's. The best. Meeting place. Then guys. Want to get a meet sorted for this month


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

How about the Brampton Halt in Chapel Brampton just north of Northampton. I have no experience of this pub but it looks inviting and is located pretty centrally. The reviews don't look bad either?

Thoughts?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey all ,

I'm new to this forum and just got pre Christmas my TT RS , Suzuki grey , cab and can't wait for the summer !

Would be great to meet up in and around the MK / Northampton area.

Pretty flexible on dates


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Marv,

That is one stunning looking machine! Welcome along to the forum.

So far I haven't been to a meet but I am going to the West Midlands meet on the 12th. I don't pick my car up until Wednesday so that's my reason for going so far afield. Any excuse for a drive.

I'm in Milton Keynes and am happy for meets in and around MK and Northampton. The location I suggested above is about 45 minutes from MK and should be easily accessible for people further north.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

OllieTT said:


> Hi Marv,
> 
> That is one stunning looking machine! Welcome along to the forum.
> 
> ...


Hey OllieTT

Bet you can't wait till Wednesday ..... I would be happy to meet where you said ? Anyone else up for it ?

Put some photos up when you get it !


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks easy enough for me to get to but doubt I can make it this month, have a lot on with my other hobby


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> Looks easy enough for me to get to but doubt I can make it this month, have a lot on with my other hobby


What's your other hobby Jenny?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

OllieTT said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > Looks easy enough for me to get to but doubt I can make it this month, have a lot on with my other hobby
> ...


At the risk of having the p**s taken, I breed and show bantams :roll:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Jenny H said:


> OllieTT said:
> 
> 
> > Jenny H said:
> ...


... I can't see what's funny about being a cock fancier in your spare time?? ...


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

At the risk of having the p**s taken, I breed and show bantams :roll:[/quote]

... I can't see what's funny about being a cock fancier in your spare time?? ...
 [/quote]

Been washing my cocks all afternoon, got a show tomorrow


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh dear the floodgates are open.... :-D

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I am used to it :wink:


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Seeing as I am already going to a meet this month and the rest of the month I shall be busy doing my other hobby too (not as exotic as Jenny's), shall we set a date for Feb?

How does the 16th sound to everyone?

We could meet at the Brampton Halt for 12.30. If we get an idea of numbers I can book a table for food and drinks if that's what people fancy.

I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

The first weekend in March would suit me because I am out every weekend in Feb ?


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

OllieTT said:


> Seeing as I am already going to a meet this month and the rest of the month I shall be busy doing my other hobby too (not as exotic as Jenny's), shall we set a date for Feb?
> 
> How does the 16th sound to everyone?
> 
> ...


Yep , let's get something set up . I can't do the 16th as have plans , but happy to the weekend after or the last two weekends in march ?

Marv


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

First weekend of March is the other half's birthday so I can't do that but I am happy with any other date in March as Feb seems busy for everyone.

3rd weekend of March on for everyone?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

OllieTT said:


> How about the Brampton Halt in Chapel Brampton just north of Northampton. I have no experience of this pub but it looks inviting and is located pretty centrally. The reviews don't look bad either?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Sounds. Like a plan olie tt great location. Aswell


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

Good for me .

Sunday 23 rd march at chapel Brampton .


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Excellent, that's three of us so far. If Jenny isn't too busy cock washing hopefully she'll join us too :-D.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

23rd March is fine with me. My cock should be dry by then


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

OllieTT said:


> Excellent, that's three of us so far. If Jenny isn't too busy cock washing hopefully she'll join us too :-D.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Excellent 

It's in the diary.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

OllieTT said:


> OllieTT said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent, that's three of us so far. If Jenny isn't too busy cock washing hopefully she'll join us too :-D.
> ...


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

OllieTT have fun today at the meet in Halesowen . Wish I could have made it .

At least you can let us know what it was like

Picture please ?


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Will do Marv.

I'll take photos and I am looking forward to the Northampton meet. I'll be keeping an eye out for your RS around Milton Keynes.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Put me down for this one too 

Daz


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice one Daz .

That's 5 of us now ! Hope you had fun today


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Marv said:


> Nice one Daz .
> 
> That's 5 of us now ! Hope you had fun today


It was good thanks although very cold. Decent turnout but a pity you couldn't make it.

Our mini cruise back down the M42 was nice - Jen, Olly and me 

Daz


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Marv said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Daz .
> ...


It was good fun Jenny certainly didn't hang about.

Nice to hear the roar from the RS as you went past too.

We should have covered all three lanes and brought the M42 to a slow pace would have made a good photo.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

OllieTT said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Marv said:
> ...


----------



## Big ant (May 29, 2013)

Hi

Having only recently moved into Northamptonshire it would be nice to meet some like minded people. What time are you meeting at Brampton?

Ant


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Big ant said:


> Hi
> 
> Having only recently moved into Northamptonshire it would be nice to meet some like minded people. What time are you meeting at Brampton?
> 
> Ant


Hi Ant,

12.30 on the 23rd March. Hope you can make it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi all this sounds good to me Hope to see you all, if Jenny got the cocks I will bring the chicks :lol:


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is my cock


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Jenny H said:


> Here is my cock


... I'm no expert, and you've probably seen more prize winning cocks than I have Jenny, but that looks a beauty to me- stood upright and proud ...


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... although I have heard some young women say that they don't much care for that loose flap of skin around the head of a cock... its a personal thing I suppose? ...


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

I think this is going XXX rated A woman with a Cock this is not new sorry


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey all

We still on for meeting in a months time ?


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

I know I am.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

Excellent me too !!


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

Me too .

Can you send the final details out again just before the date we are too meet . On holiday and won't be back until the Saturday before we meet

Looking forward to meeting you all

Cheers


----------



## sco (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm hoping to be up for this meet too.

Simon.


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

Great Simon .

Think there could be quite a few of us on the day


----------



## sco (Mar 2, 2013)

Unlikely to make this meet now - car has a gearbox issue so going to avoid driving it until fixed.

Simon.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Is this meet still on, its this Sunday?

Jenny


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Meet is still on for me.

12.30 at the Brampton Halt.

I've not booked a table as I don't think there are enough of us going to warrant one. I am sure there will be space though.

Looking forward to seeing you all there.

Ollie

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep , I'm on for this still tomorrow .

12.30 at Brampton halt it is !!

Looking forward to it

Martin


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

See you all tomorrow 

Jenny


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

Fingers crossed no rain hey!
:? :?


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Morning guys. Due to a break in at work at 3 am this morning I am not going to be able to make it today. I'm gutted as the weather looks ace and I was all ready to go.

Instead I've been talking to the police and now I am having to deal with insurance people.

I hope you all have a good time and I am so annoyed that I can't be there.

See you at the next one guys.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Scrap my last message. I've left someone else to deal with it. I'm still coming.

Not passing up the sunny weather!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the break in at work . Not a great start to the day .

A drive out should take your mind off it .

See you there


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

Good to see you guys today ....

Nice drive back Ollie . That 2.0 tsfi goes !!

Look forward to the next one .


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice to meet you all today. Very pleasant afternoon. Marv - I loved your car, stunning 

Jenny


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Marv said:


> Good to see you guys today ....
> 
> Nice drive back Ollie . That 2.0 tsfi goes !!
> 
> Look forward to the next one .


Was a good afternoon. Drive back was fun. I love that road from Northampton to Newport Pagnell.

The 2.0 is quick but I wouldn't be able to shake you off in the RS.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

Did anyone get pictures


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

Anyone up for a meet weathers lovely


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

When are you thinking of?


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... can I just draw everyone's attention to this thread that I started the other day:-

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=712329

I was going to revive _this _thread actually and see if anyone local to Northampton might be interested? ... I know that Saturday afternoon's/evenings aren't always popular for meets, but I thought this would take full advantage of those travelling the day before for Audis in the Park to get the numbers up, and most will have their cars cleaned and ready for the show on Sunday ...
... Obviously, you don't have to be attending AITP the following day, but hopefully we may get a few other TT's come along who are not local ... would be great to have any local TT owners show up too ...

Steve


----------



## Concept (Jun 29, 2014)

MK local here if anyones doing any meets


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... anybody local up for this? ...
... it's less than two weeks away ...

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=743273


----------



## Marv (Jan 4, 2014)

Gutted, as this sounds like a great evening . Unfortunately i will be working so wont be able to attend !!

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Got your PM afraid i'm out as well got to much work on at the moment and week days after work is to much of a rush.But I'm quite happy to have a meet and a cruise maybe on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon.I'm not one for a pub and carpark meet so if anything is arranged let me know.I no its hard because i tried many years ago to arrange meets in Northants and got no interest.
Ian


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry I cant make this:-(
Difficult for me on weekdays.
Jenny


----------



## Big ant (May 29, 2013)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... anybody local up for this? ...
> ... it's less than two weeks away ...
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=743273


I will be up for this mate. Know the dealership well (well the parts department). Should be a good evening.

Ant


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... anybody local up for this? ...
> ... it's less than two weeks away ...
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=743273


Somebody was talking about being the new TTOC Rep ;-)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Danny boy (Jul 4, 2014)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... anybody local up for this? ...
> ... it's less than two weeks away ...
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=743273


HI steve

Only just realised i had a pm from you! still figuring out this forum, i was going to reply via pm but as im still a "newbie" i cant 
anyway im defo on for some of the npton meets and possibly the event at audi providing i get my car back from the garage by then! cheers

Dan


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Danny boy said:


> HI steve
> 
> Only just realised i had a pm from you! still figuring out this forum, i was going to reply via pm but as im still a "newbie" i cant
> anyway im defo on for some of the npton meets and possibly the event at audi providing i get my car back from the garage by then! cheers
> ...


... No worries Dan- it doesn't take too long to get your post count up so that you can use the private message function ...
... would be good if you can make it to the MK3 unveiling at the Northampton Audi dealership- hope you get the car back all sorted sooner rather than later mate ... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

... I'll give you the link again as I think Nick is gathering a list of attendees now ... go on, get yer name down- you know you want to! ...
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=743273

:wink:

Steve


----------



## Danny boy (Jul 4, 2014)

The Blue Bandit said:


> Danny boy said:
> 
> 
> > HI steve
> ...


Names down Steve! wheres yours? lol. I'm gonna try and up my post count so i can use more functions on here
would like to have a look in the shiny bits for sale section  should hopefully have the car back early next week so fingers crossed. Have a look in the spotted section i have just posted up about a couple of Mk 1's i saw at the earls Barton classic car and bike show last night. You should pop along to that one next month on the 24th if you can its a good turn out!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Danny boy said:


> Names down Steve! wheres yours? lol. I'm gonna try and up my post count so i can use more functions on here
> would like to have a look in the shiny bits for sale section  should hopefully have the car back early next week so fingers crossed. Have a look in the spotted section i have just posted up about a couple of Mk 1's i saw at the earls Barton classic car and bike show last night. You should pop along to that one next month on the 24th if you can its a good turn out!


... Oooops ...  
... that's a good point- I've been so busy trying to drum up a bit of local interest, I forgot to get my name down ...
... good work though fella- and glad to hear that you should have the car back! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ...

... I've gotta be honest, I didn't even know that there _was _a classic car and bike show in Earls Barton ... sounds good mate, I'll look into it- where abouts do they meet and what time? ... might be worth posting up some more details & info in this thread to see if any others might be interested ...

Steve


----------



## Danny boy (Jul 4, 2014)

The Blue Bandit said:


> Danny boy said:
> 
> 
> > Names down Steve! wheres yours? lol. I'm gonna try and up my post count so i can use more functions on here
> ...


Ha ha brilliant! so involved you forgot yourself in all the chaos 

http://www.classiccarmeet.co.uk/

as for the earls barton meet here's a link with all the info times and possibly a map ect, there is also a facebook page if thats your thing! it was a really good turnout last month with over 700 cars there iirc, and this weds there was a few ferraris a couple if R8's and a DB5! but il post up some of the details if i can in the right section when i get 5, there are quite a few clubs that attend in force so why not us herberts ey! take it easy


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Danny boy said:


> Ha ha brilliant! so involved you forgot yourself in all the chaos
> 
> http://www.classiccarmeet.co.uk/
> 
> as for the earls barton meet here's a link with all the info times and possibly a map ect, there is also a facebook page if thats your thing! it was a really good turnout last month with over 700 cars there iirc, and this weds there was a few ferraris a couple if R8's and a DB5! but il post up some of the details if i can in the right section when i get 5, there are quite a few clubs that attend in force so why not us herberts ey! take it easy


... this looks like a great event Dan- I can't believe I didn't know anything about it- it's only two junctions along the A45 from me ... it's a shame it looks like it's the last meet of the year at the end of this month, but it would be good if we could get a few classic Mk1's together for it! ...
... Maybe we should look at getting some more details and a thread posted up a little bit nearer the time? ...

Steve


----------



## mrdanward (Aug 29, 2014)

Danny boy said:


> Ha ha brilliant! so involved you forgot yourself in all the chaos
> 
> http://www.classiccarmeet.co.uk/
> 
> as for the earls barton meet here's a link with all the info times and possibly a map ect, there is also a facebook page if thats your thing! it was a really good turnout last month with over 700 cars there iirc, and this weds there was a few ferraris a couple if R8's and a DB5! but il post up some of the details if i can in the right section when i get 5, there are quite a few clubs that attend in force so why not us herberts ey! take it easy


This event looks great, I will try and make the next one, it is about 5 minutes from me!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

mrdanward said:


> This event looks great, I will try and make the next one, it is about 5 minutes from me!


... where abouts are you Dan? ...
... have you seen this if you're free on a 'school night' this coming Thursday? ... there's a few of us going already and it would be good if you could make it along mate!

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=743273

Steve


----------



## mrdanward (Aug 29, 2014)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... where abouts are you Dan? ...
> ... have you seen this if you're free on a 'school night' this coming Thursday? ... there's a few of us going already and it would be good if you could make it along mate!
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=743273
> ...


I can't make Thursday I'm afraid but cheers for the offer. I'd be interested in any future Northampton events.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Another Northants newbie checking in.  I'm in Corby, so near enough to Northampton to meet up. Probably not a school night though, as I'm generally too lazy to do much once I'm home from work!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

cherie said:


> Another Northants newbie checking in.  I'm in Corby, so near enough to Northampton to meet up. Probably not a school night though, as I'm generally too lazy to do much once I'm home from work!


Welcome Cherie nice to have another TT'er in Northamptonshire.


----------



## deiferdog (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm in Weedon, Northants & defo up for a meet 

TTOC meet is at Billing Aquadrome in the summer


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

There's afew of us about in Northamptonshire then


----------



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

Another one of us here in Northampton 
My dad owns a pub in harpole so we could look at having a meeting there if that's any good anyone


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

DUBNBASS said:


> Another one of us here in Northampton
> My dad owns a pub in harpole so we could look at having a meeting there if that's any good anyone


... which pub is it? ... I don't suppose that there's many in Harpole- maybe we'll look into this as a good place for a meet to kick off the year? ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Someone pick a date and a location please!

An evening or even a weekend would be fine, and my vote is the Beefeater in Corby: large carpark, good food, and within spitting distance for me! :lol:

I can't comment of anywhere else in Northants unfortunately. I don't really know the area that well, as we've only been in Corby for a year.


----------



## cossie_440 (Apr 2, 2014)

Another Northampton resident over here [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## HypeDingo (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm a new one too!

I noticed some of you went to the Earls Barton Classic Car show last year.

Anyone going to any this year? The dates are:
1st April
6th May
3rd June


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Maybe not the one next week, but will certainly think about coming to some of the others with my TT and his M3.

There's a few people mentioned that they're considering a track taster session on Bank Holiday Monday, is it worth throwing together an impromptu get together afterwards?


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

cherie said:


> Maybe not the one next week, but will certainly think about coming to some of the others with my TT and his M3.
> 
> There's a few people mentioned that they're considering a track taster session on Bank Holiday Monday, is it worth throwing together an impromptu get together afterwards?


There will be 4 of us from the Midlanders Group at the taster session


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

****** said:


> There will be 4 of us from the Midlanders Group at the taster session


I'm not brave enough to take my car on track, but I'm in Corby, so depending on what time you all finish, and if you're up for a spot of lunch and some photos, I'll meet up with you somewhere. [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

cherie said:


> ****** said:
> 
> 
> > There will be 4 of us from the Midlanders Group at the taster session
> ...


I dont reckon there would be anything to worry about on a taster session u know - it'll be a fair restrained affair i would reckon (and cheap too!) 8)


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

****** said:


> cherie said:
> 
> 
> > ****** said:
> ...


I might have a go one of these days, when I'm a bit more used to the car, and I've had the front suspension looked at properly.


----------

